# 10 mẹo hay giúp khử mùi hôi giày tại nhà



## toilaaido (14/2/22)

10 mẹo hay giúp khử mùi hôi giày tại nhà


Nếu là một người thường xuyên phải đi giày da hay giày vải nhiều giờ liên tục thì    công ty sản xuất sổ da tại tphcmchắc chắn rằng bạn sẽ không tránh khỏi chân bị “rau mùi”. Bởi trên bàn chân có chứa tới hơn 25000 tuyến mồ hôi, các độc tố đó được gây nên bởi các vi khuẩn sẽ gây mùi khó chịu ra đôi giày của bạn. Vậy hãy theo dõi những cách khử mùi hôi giày hiệu quả nhất sau đấy nhé.





Sau đây là   công ty sản xuất sổ bìa da những cách đơn giản giúp bạn trị mùi hôi giày hiệu quả! Giúp đôi giày da nam đẹp như mới


1. Khử mùi hôi của giày bằng muối ăn
Muối là một thành phần tuyệt vời giúp bạn khử mùi hôi giày. Muối có khả năng hút ẩm cực kỳ tốt vì vậy khi bỏ muối vào trong giày giúp thấm hút mồ hôi chân còn bám lại trong giày. Hãy gói muối vào một bọc nhỏ rồi nhét nó vào bên trong giày, để qua đêm sẽ giúp bạn loại bỏ được mùi hôi.


Cùng với đó bạn nên sử dụng muối ăn để ngâm chân hàng ngày, đây cũng là cách khử mùi hôi chân khi đi giày hiệu quả.


2. Giấm táo giúp khử mùi hôi của giày
Một cách khác giúp bạn khử mùi hôi của giày da đó là sử dụng giấm táo. Trong giấm có chứa thành phần axit có tác dụng loại bỏ vi khuẩn và khử mùi hiệu quả. Bạn chỉ cần lấy một miếng bông tẩy trang chấm vào giấm táo rồi chà xát bên trong đôi giày sau đó mang phơi khoảng 10 phút. Như vậy mọi mùi khó chịu của đôi giày sẽ biến mất ngay tức khắc.


3. Khử mùi hôi của giày với than hoạt tính
Than hoạt tính đặc biệt hiệu quả trong việc khử mùi hôi của giày. Tất cả những gì bạn cần làm là cho than hoạt tính vào trong một cái túi cùng với đôi giày của bạn và để như thế trong một giờ, mùi hôi sẽ không còn.


4. Tránh mùi hôi của giày với bột baking soda
Bột baking soda không chỉ được sử dụng để tẩy trắng quần áo mà chúng còn có khả năng thấm hút và khử mùi hôi cực tốt. Nếu đôi giày của bạn có xuất hiện mùi hôi khó chịu thì bạn chỉ cần rắc một ít bột baking soda vào trong giày để qua đêm. Nếu chưa hết mùi thì bạn có thể thực hiện tiếp trong một vài ngày là giày sẽ thơm tho trở lại.


5. Phơi giày dưới nắng
Phơi giày dưới nắng cũng là một mẹo khử mùi hôi giày hiệu quả. Ánh nắng mặt trời làm bốc hơi mồ hôi chân bám lại trên giày. Tuy nhiên, biện pháp này chỉ áp dụng cho những đôi giày vải bởi nhiệt độ cao là kẻ thù của những đôi giày da.


6. Cho giày vào ngăn đá tủ lạnh
Để loại bỏ đôi giày hôi hám của bạn một cách cực đơn giản là cho giày vào ngăn đá tủ lạnh.


Cho đôi giày của bạn vào trong một túi nhựa kín rồi đặt nó vào bên trong tủ đá. Không khí lạnh có thể tiêu diệt hầu hết các loại nấm mốc và cả những vi khuẩn gây mùi.


Sau khi cho giày vào tủ khoảng 2 tiếng đồng hồ, mồ hôi bám lại trên giày sẽ ngưng tụ thành hạt, bạn chỉ cần gõ nhẹ cho chúng rơi ra và đôi giày đã thơm tho trở lại.


7. Tận dụng túi trà
Nếu còn đang loay hoay không biết cách khử mùi hôi giày mới hoặc cách trị hôi giày thì trà túi lọc là một gợi ý vô cùng đắt giá. Túi trà sau khi đã uống xong, phơi khô và cho vào trong giày mỗi khi sử dụng xong hoặc khi giày bốc mùi. Mùi của trà sẽ lấn át và đánh tan vi khuẩn gây mùi đó.


8. Vỏ cam, chanh, bưởi để khử mùi giày
Mùi hương của các họ cam, quýt, chanh, bưởi chứa tinh dầu rất thơm sẽ làm bay đi những mùi hôi khó chịu trong giày. Hoặc có thể nhỏ vài giọt tinh dầu hoa oải hương vào miếng lót giày, sẽ có tác dụng ức chế các vi khuẩn gây mùi.


9. Khử mùi hôi giày bằng cồn
Bạn có biết cồn cũng có thể giúp khử mùi hôi giày nhanh chóng. Bạn có thể làm bằng cách sau:


Đổ trực tiếp cồn vào trong giày, nhất là phần lót giày sẽ giúp mùi hôi bay đi lập tức. Và bạn yên tâm rằng không sợ ẩm ướt hay mùi còn còn đọng lại trong giày. Vì cồn có là chất khử trùng bốc hơi rất nhanh nhé.


10. Loại bỏ mùi hôi bằng xịt khử mùi giày
Ngoài những mẹo khử mùi hôi giày trên thì bạn có thể sử dụng các loại xịt khử mùi giày đang được bán trên thị trường. Tuy nhiên, xịt có chứa một số thành phần hóa học có thể gây ngứa chân khi đi giày thường xuyên. Tốt nhất bạn nên dùng xịt vào buổi tối để có thời gian cho các chất hóa học thoát ra ngoài trước khi sử dụng.


Những cách khử mùi hôi giày trên rất đơn giản, và    xưởng gia công sổ dachỉ mất vài phút cho công đoạn làm sạch này. Đừng để mùi hôi giày làm ảnh hưởng đến cuộc sống và những mối quan hệ xung quanh. Bằng cách tận dụng triệt để những nguyên liệu có sẵn và cực kỳ dễ kiếm xung quanh để loại bỏ nỗi lo “rau mùi”.


----------

